# Scd3r17ym90 n red3r17ym90 for sale r trade



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

As nearly new scd3r17ym90 and red3r17ym90 in great condition for trade r sale, wanted scd3r15ym90...+/-


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hey I will be down Tuesday this week if you want to try my scd 16. I want your 17 I believe. Sorry have been busy in the keys/Bham lately.


----------

